#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος κυβικού σκυροδέματος

## Xάρης

Πόσο κοστίζει ένα κυβικό σκυροδέματος;

Υλικά: σκυρόδεμα (& αντλία) + χάλυβας (100kg/m³)
 +
Εργασία μπετατζή & σιδερά
+
Ένσημα

Μέσες τιμές για συνήθεις οικοδομές.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Προμήθεια σκυροδέματος κ μεταφορά επί του έργου: περίπου 65 ευρώ/κυβικό *+φπα* = 77,35

Κόστος πρέσσας μέχρι 32 μέτρα: περίπου 6 ευρώ/κυβικό.*+φπα*= 7,14

Για σκυροδετήσεις κάτω των 35 κ.μ. ανά 'στήσιμο' αποζημίωση 210 ευρώ*+φπα*

Κόστος προμήθειας διαμορφωμένου χάλυβα: περίπου 70 ευρώ*/κυβικό +φπα* (για 135 κιλά/κ.μ.) = 83,3

Κόστος τοποθέτησης διαμορφωμένου χάλυβα: περίπου 19 ευρώ*/κ.μ.*

Κόστος διαμόρφωσης ξυλοτύπου+διάστρωσης σκυροδέματος: περίπου 60 ευρώ/*κ.μ*.

Ασφαλιστικές εισφορές:
Ξυλότυπος περίπου 45 ευρώ/κ.μ.
Χάλυβας: περίπου 8 ευρώ/κ.μ.

*Σύνολο:περίπου 300 ευρώ/κ.μ.*

ΧΟΝΔΡΟΕΙΔΩΣ

----------


## brutagon

φώτη, το 2 και 4 μου φαίνονται λίγο χαμηλά...
στα άλλα οκ

----------


## Xάρης

105¤ ο μπετατζής (εργασία+ένσημα) στην Αθήνα
50¤ ο μπετατζής (εργασία+ένσημα) στη Δ. Μακεδονία

Το υλικό (σκυρόδεμα) ίδια τιμή. Απλώς ο Φώτης έδωσε τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ αν κατάλαβα καλά.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DirectionLess

του Τζάβι είναι η πιο ρεαλιστική κατά τη γνώμη μου. Στην κατασκευαστική το υπολογίζουμε (με βάση τις σημερινές τιμές) περίπου 250Ε στο κυβικό, *χωρίς ΦΠΑ.

*Ένσημα χάλυβα (του μπετόν δεν το θυμάμαι απ' έξω) : περίπου 1 ένσημο ανα 1.5 τόννο.

----------


## vasgi

Στην Αθήνα το μπετόν παίζει μαζί με πρέσσα κάτω από τα 60 € χωρίς το φπα .
Το σίδερο με μεταφορές και γερανούς και στηρίγματα και φπα γύρω στα 65 λεπτά και 15 λεπτά η εργασία το κιλό .
Η φατούρα 50 με 55 συν φπα και τα υπόλοιπα , εμφανή , σκοτίες κλπ
Το ικα σας το βγάζει η άδεια .

Αυτά γιά μεγάλη μονοκατοικία η μικρή πολυκατοικία .

----------


## cna

Χμμμ...έχουμε και λέμε για σκυρόδεμα C16/20:
Σκυρόδεμα 48 ευρώ + 5 ευρώ η πρέσα 
Για ποσότητα μικρότερη των 30κ.μ. η πρέσα κοστίζει 150 ευρώ
Συνεργείο καλουπώματος: 45 ευρώ + 1 ένσημο/10 κυβικά (αυτό παίζει όμως)
Σιδέρωμα: 0,85~0,90 + 1 ένσημο/τόνο

Συνολικό κόστος: 195~200,00 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ

----------


## Evan

χωρίς ΦΠΑ 250¤/μ3 με ένσημα το καλουπωτό, gross εργασία 20¤/μ3 καθαριότητας 10
α υπολόγισε και ρευστοποιητή  θα ψάξω να βρω πόσο πάει και θα σου πω

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Στην Αθήνα το μπετόν παίζει μαζί με πρέσσα κάτω από τα 60 ¤ χωρίς το φπα .


Ναι,αλλά για εταιρείες με πιστοποίηση ποιότητος ΟΧΙ.Για C20/25.Τελευταία ενημερώση Φεβρουάριος 2009.Τις 2 ανατιμήσεις του περσινού Νοεμβρίου τις έλαβες υπ' όψιν? :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 




> Το σίδερο με μεταφορές και γερανούς και στηρίγματα και φπα γύρω στα 65 λεπτά και 15 λεπτά η εργασία το κιλό.


ΝΑΙ,χωρίς ΦΠΑ.




> Η φατούρα 50 με 55 συν φπα και τα υπόλοιπα , εμφανή , σκοτίες κλπ


ΟΧΙ,είναι εξαιρετικά χαμηλό αυτό που λες,κίνδυνος παλτού.Κατώτατη τιμή φατούρα 55 ευρώ/κ.μ.


ΓΕΝΙΚΑ:ανέλυσα στο ποστ μου πιό πάνω ποιές τιμές είναι με φπα,ποιές όχι και ''βρίσκονται'' (δεν εννοώ τίποτε κύριε έφορε,απλά αναλύω τί ''θέλετε'' σύμφωνα με το ΕΚΚΟ που μας ζητάτε......) και ρεαλιστικές τιμές για Αθήνα με *μέσο βαθμό δυσκολίας* σκυροδέτησης.Αλλού μπορεί να είναι πιό πάνω,αλλού πιό κάτω.
*
Και φυσικά,μιλάω για έργο κάτω των 1.000 κυβικών.........*για >1.000 κ.μ. παίζουν άλλα.........

----------


## vasgi

Η τιμή που λέω γιά το μπετόν είνα εταιρείας πιστοποιημένης IQ Νet και ΕΛΟΤ ISO 9001:2000 και πιστοποίηση βάσει της έγκρισης του κανονισμού τεχνολογίας σκυροδέματος και υποστηρίζει το προαιρετικό πρόγραμμα ΜΑRΚ .

Οι τιμές είναι όπως τις λέω γιά έργο 350 μ3 που έγινε στην Αθήνα από Ιούλιο μέχρι Οκτώβριο .

Οι τιμές αυτές συνήφθησαν  μετά από αρκετή διαπραγμάτευση και λόγω της πολύ μεγάλης φερεγγυότητας του εργολήπτη .

Γενικά γιά προυπολογισμό κόστους θα υπολογίζουμε μαζί με εμφανή , σκοτίες , στηθαία κλπ , ικα , φπα 270 με 300 € το μ3

----------


## Theo

Συμφωνώ για τις τιμές Αθήνας.

280 έως 300 ¤ / μ3 όλα μαζί.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν έχετε πρόβλημα αναφέρετε και τις εταιρείες. Το ονοματεπώνυμό σας δεν το γνωρίζουν αν δεν το έχετε συνδέσει δημοσίως με το όνομα χρήστη σας.

Χωρίς εμφανή, σκοτίες και ΦΠΑ να υπολογίζουμε δηλαδή μια τιμή 200~250¤/m³;

Από Θεσσαλονίκη έχει κανείς τιμές;

----------


## Athan

> Χωρίς εμφανή, σκοτίες και ΦΠΑ να υπολογίζουμε δηλαδή μια τιμή 200~250/m³;


 
Σωστά (περισσότερο προς το 250). Αλλά χωρίς ΙΚΑ!
Και μόνο για συνήθεις οικοδομές.

Κατα τα άλλα συμφωνώ με τις τιμές των Zavi (με ελάχιστα χαμηλότερες τιμές. Βεβαια στην τιμή του σιδερά θεωρώ πιο λογικά τα 0,13~0,14Ε/kgr. δηλ 15-18Ε/μ3) και theo και προσθέτω (για Αθήνα πάντα).

Εμφανή 6~8Ε/μ2
φαλτσογωνίες + σκοτίες 1,50Ε/μ
μπετόν καθαριότητας 7Ε/μ3 (εργασία) + τιμή c12/15+ πρέσσα ως παραπάνω
πλάκες επί εδάφους 15~20Ε/μ3 (εργασία + τιμή σκυροδέματος+ πλέγμα ή σίδερα + εργασία οπλισμών (αν έχουμε σίδερα))
Μερικοί δίνουν και τιμή στο μ για στηθαία και στο ρίχτι για σκάλες.

Προσθέτουμε και το κόστος για αποστατήρες (αν θυμάμαι καλά ~ 0,40Ε/μ), για ρευστοποιητές, μεταφορές σιδήρου (~50Ε/ δρομολόγιο για διαμορφωμένο στη μάντρα οπλισμό), φελιζόλ αρμών, μονωτικά, πλαστικότυπους, χαρτότυπους κατά περίπτωση κ.ο.κ.

Αυτά για μικρά έργα. Για μεγαλύτερα υπάρχουν διαφορές προς τα κάτω (σημαντικές στις "φατούρες" - λιγότερο σημαντικές στα υλικά) αλλά συνήθως πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε κόστος γερανών. 
Ενδεικτικά: οικοδομικός ~1500Ε/ μήνα +χειριστή, τηλεσκοπικοί ~300Ε/ ημέρα.

Οσον αφορά δε σε σήραγγες, γέφυρες, έργα οδοποιίας οι τιμές για τις φατούρες πέφτουν πάρα πολύ.

Ξέφυγα λίγο...

----------


## DOOM

θα συμφωνήσω ως προς τις τιμές με τον συνάδελφο cna ίσως στο ακριβότερο (220 με 230+ΦΠΑ).
βέβαια προσωπικά ανάλογα την εργασία οι τιμές του καλουπατζή είναι διαφορετικές: άλλο μια τσιμεντόστρωση, άλλο η περίφραξη και άλλο τα κτιριακά.
Πάντως από τη μικρή μου πείρα, έχω (δυστυχώς) παρατηρήσει ότι οι ντόπιοι μεγαλοεργολάβοι παίζουν με κατά πολύ βελτιωμένες τιμές στα συνεργεία, σίδερα, μπετά.
λογικό καθώς η συχνότητα των εργολαβιών τους είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από ένα νεούδι...

----------


## Xάρης

*@Athan*
Καθόλου εκτός θέματος. Όλα όσα αναφέρεις πολύ χρήσιμα.
Το 250¤/m³ είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ αλλά με ΙΚΑ μέσα αν κατάλαβα καλά.

Να ετοιμάσουμε και ένα excelάκι για να βοηθηθούμε όλοι μας.

----------


## cna

Επειδή είμαστε εν μέσω σοβαρής οικοδομικής κρίσης έχω να συμπληρώσω ότι υπάρχει μεγάλος χώρος για παζάρεμα, ειδικά στους καλουπατζήδες. Ξέρω για δουλειά θεμελίωσης (το υπόλοιπο κτήριο έγινε μεταλλικό) στην οποία ο καλουπατζής έδωσε προσφορά...(καθίστε πρώτα)... 25 ευρώ το κυβικό και 1 ένσημο/15 κυβικά.

----------


## Athan

> *@Athan*
> Καθόλου εκτός θέματος. Όλα όσα αναφέρεις πολύ χρήσιμα.
> Το 250¤/m³ είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ αλλά με ΙΚΑ μέσα αν κατάλαβα καλά.
> 
> Να ετοιμάσουμε και ένα excelάκι για να βοηθηθούμε όλοι μας.


 
H τιμή αυτή (για ένα μικρο έργο πάντα - και Αθήνα) είναι χώρις ΦΠΑ και χωρίς ΙΚΑ.

----------


## kostas alex

Τιμές Θεσσαλονίκης:
Μπετατζής: 42€/μ3
ένσημα μπετατζή: 0,8/μ3
Σιδεράς 0,15€/kgr
ένσημα σιδερά: 1,5ένσημο/τόνο
Προμήθεια σκυροδέματος: C20/25 67€/μ3
Προμήθεια σιδήρου: 480€/τόνο
Αν έχει κάποιος αναλυτικότερα στοιχεία θα βοηθούσε πολύ
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Athan

> Επειδή είμαστε εν μέσω σοβαρής οικοδομικής κρίσης έχω να συμπληρώσω ότι υπάρχει μεγάλος χώρος για παζάρεμα, ειδικά στους καλουπατζήδες. Ξέρω για δουλειά θεμελίωσης (το υπόλοιπο κτήριο έγινε μεταλλικό) στην οποία ο καλουπατζής έδωσε προσφορά...(καθίστε πρώτα)... 25 ευρώ το κυβικό και 1 ένσημο/15 κυβικά.


 
Mα η σωστότερη κοστολόγηση για την εργασία του καλουπατζή δεν προκύπτει από τα μ3 του σκυροδέματος αλλά από τα μ2 των ξυλοτύπων. Εξού και οι μεγάλες ενίοτε αποκλίσεις.

Αν για παράδειγμα έχουμε έργο με 5μ2 ξυλοτύπου ανά 1μ3 σκυροδέματος, θα έχουμε σχεδόν το διπλό κόστος εν συγκρίσει με κάποιο έργο που αποδίδει 1μ3 με 2,5μ2 ξυλοτύπων.

----------


## Balance

Επειδή διάβασα τιμές που ο ένας εννοεί με ΦΠΑ, κάποιος άλλος χωρίς, το ίδιο και για το ΙΚΑ, μήπως θα μπορούσατε να πείτε μια τιμή ξανά; Θέλω να ελέγξω μία προμέτρηση που έχει δώσει συνάδελφος για να πάρει δάνειο από τράπεζα ένας ιδιώτης και από τις ποσότητες και τα ποσά βγαίνει στα 235 Euro το κυβικό. Θέλω να δω κατα πόσο ανταποκρινεται αυτή η τιμή στη πραγματικότητα και τι ακριβώς εκφράζει..Στους προϋπολογισμούς για τράπεζες λαμβάνετε ΦΠΑ και ΙΚΑ υπόψη;

----------


## tserpe

Εχουμε ιδεα ποσο εχει παει ο χαλυβα & το μπετον σημερα μετα την καθετη πτωση της οικοδομής?

----------


## dn102

Λάρισα δουλεύουμε με 60 -65 το κυβικό + 2ευρώ άντληση.Για οικοδομικό χάλυβα θα απαντήσω σε λίγες μέρες δέν έχω προσφορά καινούργια

----------

Xάρης

----------


## sundance

εργατικα?

----------


## dn102

Βρίσκεις απο 25 -30, κάτω απο 30 θα έχεις πρόβλημα

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δηλαδή, πόσο κοστίζει σήεμρα, συνολικά το κυβικό στη Λάρισα, υλικό + εργασία + ασφάλιση;
Όπου υλικό = σκυρόδεμα + αντλία + σίδηρος (100kg/m³) + αναλώσιμα
Όπου εργασία = μπετατζής + σιδεράς
Όπου ασφάλιση = ΙΚΑ

----------


## dn102

To σκυρόδεμα C20/25 στα 60 ευρώ το C25/30 στα 63.Κανονικά πληρώνεις και την άντλιση όπως είπες Χάρη, σε εμένα είναι μέσα στη τιμή και νομίζω απο όσο γνωρίζω απο άλλους συναδέλφους τα ίδια έχουν και αυτοί στη Λάρισα.

Τα ένσημα ούτως η άλλως τα γνωρίζεις απο την αρχή, ευτυχώς πλέον μπορείς να συμφωνήσεις με το μάστορα τα ένσημα και μπορείς να αποφύγεις τα ένσημα που βγάζει το ΙΚΑ.

Η εργασία είναι απο 25 -28 πλέον, κάτι πάνω απο 30 ευρώ δέν υπάρχει.

Τα εμφανή ξεχωριστά ,ομοίως και τα στηθαία

----------

Xάρης

----------


## bauhaus

dn102 καλησπέρα,

Οι τιμές που δίνεις μου φαίνονται εξαιρετικές αν λάβω υπόψη οτι αυτήν τη στιγμή στη χαλκιδική (α΄πόδι) η καλύτερη τιμή που έχω βρει είναι στα ¤ 67 πλέον ΦΠΑ δηλ γύρω στα 82 ευρώ (C20/25, συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η άντληση). Οι περισσότερες μάλιστα λοιπές εταιρίες δίνουν συνολική τελική τιμή γύρω στα 90. 

Επίσης για το κόστος 25-28, αναφέρεσαι σε μπετατζή που θα βάλει τους ξυλότυπούς του, και θα αναλάβει σκυρόδεμα και σίδερα για να σου φέρει εις πέρας το σκελετό; Και πάλι η  τιμή που δίνουν στη χαλκιδική είναι υψηλότερη, γύρω στα ¤ 40. 

(Νη μην πω για σίδερα οπλισμού γιατί εκεί είναι χρηματιστήριο)

Προφανώς επικρατεί μια λογική κλίκας η οποία δε ρίχνει τις τιμές, καθώς και μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις, αλλά και πάλι θεωρώ οτι τέτοιες διαφορές στις τιμές είναι απαράδεκτες.

----------


## karnagio

Καλημέρα, τιμές για Κρήτη?
Ενδεικτικά για υλικά: σκυρόδεμα C20/25 (& αντλία) 70¤ (με ΦΠΑ)+ χάλυβας (100kg/m³) 59¤ +ΦΠΑ.
Για εργασία? Υπάρχει γνώση για τιμές? Οικοδομή 100 κ.μ. στην περιοχή του Ηρακλείου.

----------

